# Too many eggs



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

Recently, my e. Anthonyi have started makin' babies again. This is of course very fun and exciting, as I didn't have much success last year, but, I am starting to get a little concerned. I already have 2 clutches of tadpoles, 25 good eggs around halfway done and just today I saw a female laying a clutch (which was very interesting to watch). I am worried that I will have way too many froglets. If this was another species it'd be fine but I feel like the market is already flooded with these guys. There are basically always ads for them usually ranging from 5-15 euros a frog. I've thought about selling the adults, but I like the species a lot. Does anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this situation?


----------



## Tazthespazz35 (Jul 11, 2021)

Reptile expo, craigslist, hoobly, the more exposure the better. Worst case scenario trade for in store credit at a local pet store


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

You could always humanely dispose of the eggs. Freezing them before there is development is always an option, that way you're not killing tadpoles, but still maintaining your population.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Where are they laying the eggs? Are you misting constantly? I got my tincs to stop breeding by removing the plant they always laid eggs on and also cutting back on misting.


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

Rain_Frog said:


> Where are they laying the eggs? Are you misting constantly? I got my tincs to stop breeding by removing the plant they always laid eggs on and also cutting back on misting.


Epipedobates tend to lay on any available surface in my experience.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

HollyB83 said:


> Epipedobates tend to lay on any available surface in my experience.


Yep, mine were hiding some clutches in the leaf litter, as well as visibly on brom leaves.
You could try separating the male(s) from the female(s).


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

lork-the-mighty said:


> Recently, my e. Anthonyi have started makin' babies again. This is of course very fun and exciting, as I didn't have much success last year, but, I am starting to get a little concerned. I already have 2 clutches of tadpoles, 25 good eggs around halfway done and just today I saw a female laying a clutch (which was very interesting to watch). I am worried that I will have way too many froglets. If this was another species it'd be fine but I feel like the market is already flooded with these guys. There are basically always ads for them usually ranging from 5-15 euros a frog. I've thought about selling the adults, but I like the species a lot. Does anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this situation?


They can easely go for around 100 healthy tadpoles a month.
Your lucky to even get max 5 euro for froglets tbh. 

Seperate males from females if you want to stop finding clutches or pull eggs and not raise them, give away tadpoles, give away froglets if you want to raise them..


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Rain_Frog said:


> Where are they laying the eggs? Are you misting constantly? I got my tincs to stop breeding by removing the plant they always laid eggs on and also cutting back on misting.


Your better of taking a different approach if you want to keep your frogs healthy.. 

Tinctorious should get a dry period for 3 months every year. That's when they take a break from breeding and stock up on vitamines and minerals.
When reintroduce the wetseason, they will breed again. So your best of by simply pulling eggs (wich I always recommend doing no mather the situation) and then discarting the eggs. 

When you start removing plants, egg depositon sites, etc.. or micic a diffrent climate/season, you potentionaly introduce stress and you are removing possivle hiding places for the frogs.


----------

